# Wer hat Bilder von Ichthyo ????



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier.
Meine kleinen Koi (10-15cm) springen viel und scheuern sich oft an den Folienfalten.
An den relativ großen Goldfischen (__ Schleierschwanz 20-25cm) habe ich weißen Schleim an den Flossen entdeckt, der aber nicht nur gepunktet ist, sondern auch so aussieht, wie wenn sich eine Schlange häutet.
Sie liegen auch viel am Grund und haben keine Reaktion.(Wenn man reingreift kann man Sie berühren)
Der Nachwuchs der Goldfische (4-6cm) ist vom Schleim fast völlig überzogen und Sie tun sich beim Schwimmen schwer.
An den kleinen Koi habe ich den schleim nicht feststellen können.
Bitte um Hilfe

Sven1


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sven, 

das ist sehr wahrscheinlich kein Ichtyo. 

Messe mal deine Wasserwerte und stell sie hier ein. 

Wichtig sind vor allem: 

Ph
Nitrit
Nitrat
KH
Temperatur


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2006)

Übrigens: 

HALLO im Forum



...und füll mal dein Profil aus, admit man auch die Teichmaße rauslesen kann.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Rainer,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Meine Wasserwerte:
PH 8
GH 13
KH 3
Nitrit 1
Nitrat 15
Temperatur 16 
Der Teich hat ca.10000l und die tiefste Stelle ist 150 cm.

Die Goldfische liegen jetzt nur noch ab und bekommen manchmal sogar Schräglage.
Vor ca. 3-4 Wochen ging es ihnen noch pudelwohl.Ich denke,Sie haben gelaicht wie die Wilden, da sie sich ständig verfolgt haben und über den Kies "geschnattert" sind.
Die kleinen Koi machen sich auch schon rar und haben keinen großen Hunger.
Ach und zu allem Überfluß wird jetzt auch noch das Wasser grün.
Ich bin am Verzweifeln.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

hi sven,

nitrit und nitrat sind zu hoch,
das mit dem ablaichen kann unter anderem ein Grund dafür sein, 
dadurch erhöhen sich diese Werte nämlich (klar, auch abgestorbener Laich ist nährstoff   ) 

wieviele Fische hast du denn, und wie filterst du?
Solltest Du füttern würde ich damit momentan etwas sparsamer umgehen, um nicht noch mehr Nährstoffe ins Wasser zu pulvern.

Teilwasserwechsel würde sich auch empfehlen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

Hi
jetzt habe ich auch noch trübe Augen festgestellt.
Es sind 8 Koi um die 10-15cm und 10 Goldfische.
Filter ist so ein Baumarkt-Ding.
Habe jetzt aber vor ca.3Wochen zwei Behälter mit je 300l.(Filtermatten und Lava) dran. Aber 3 Wochen ist wohl zu kurz um eine Besserung herzustellen. Oder?
Die trüben Augen machen mir wirklich Sorgen.Bei manchen auch nur auf einer Seite.
Was kann das sein und wie kann ich Ihnen helfen???
Grüße Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

kannst du ein Foto von den Fischen machen?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sven, 

40% Teichwasser raus und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen. 
...und das 3 Tage hintereinander. Als kleiner Nebeneffekt siehst du auch wieder was im Teich vor sich geht.   

Überleg`erst gar nicht was das kostet, denn ein einziges Medikament würde schon mehr kosten.   
Die Fische, die sich bereits leicht keschern lassen nimmst du raus und setzt sie sofort in Frischwasser. Natürlich einigermaßen Temperaturgleich. 

Füttern einstellen und in drei Tagen reden wir weiter. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2006)

aufpassen beim rausfangen der geschwächten Fische... zuviel heurmstochern im Teich kann stressbedingt das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i" bedeuten und die Tiere segnen das Zeitliche...

also wirklich nur die rausholen, die fast freiwillige rauswollen

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2006)

Jetzt ist es soweit.Zwei sind tot.
Und der auf dem Bild ist wohl nicht mehr zu retten.
Es ist jetzt auch rapide fortgeschritten.
Fast über nacht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2006)

Sven1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es soweit.Zwei sind tot.
> Und der auf dem Bild ist wohl nicht mehr zu retten.
> Es ist jetzt auch rapide fortgeschritten.
> Fast über nacht.



hast du die Wasserwechsel? 
hast du die schwächsten sofort in Frischwasser gesetzt? 

*....und welcher Fisch auf welchem Bild? *


Halt den Schaden mit den obigen Sofortmaßnahmen in Grenzen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2006)

hi sven,

probleme beim Foto hochladen?
Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt... 


bitte nochmal versuchen, aber zuerst auch nochmal Teilwasserwechsel machen!
Damit die ganze Suppe ausgewechselt ist, über einen längeren Zeitraum gesehen...

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2006)

Hi Ihr,
ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nix Falsches gemacht,aber ich habe jetzt die ganze Soße abgelassen.Ich dachte,wenn schon Wasserwechsel,dann richtig.
Die Koi sind in einem 300l Behäler,die Goldfische in einem 200l und dann sind da noch ein paar Rotfedern,auch 200l.Injedem Behälter sind Luftsprudler,aber keine Filter.
Heute habe ich den ganzen Tag geschruppt wie ein Blöder.
Komisch,die Rotfedern sind topfit,die Koi machen so einen "war schon mal besser" Eindruck und die Goldfische kann glaube ich niemand mehr retten.
Es sind auch wieder 3 weniger.
Gibts ne Krankheit,die nur auf Goldfische steht?
Wie lange kann ich sie in den Behältern lassen?
Sollte ich jeden Tag etwas Wasser wechseln?
Wenn der Teich wieder voll ist,wann die Fische wieder rein?
Ein Koi hat ne zerfranzte Schwanzflosse.Woher kommt sowas?
Ich weiß,viele fragen aber bitte helft mir weiter.
Danke.
Sven
Ach noch eine,wie geht das mit den Fotos?
Ich glabe ich bin zu blöde


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2006)

Mit den Fotos hats jetzt hoffentlich geklappt.
Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

kann es sein, dass das foto zu groß ist?
mails mir mal an admin@hyipsrus.com, dann stell ich es hier rein

zum Wasserwechsel: du tust deinen tieren echt was an ... wenn du pech hast, dann unterscheidet sich das neue Wasser von den Werten (Temperatur!!!!) so stark vom alten, dass der Kreislauf der Tiere jetzt achterbahn fährt...

im Moment kann ich nur sagen: alles gute, und viel Glück 
Dir, und den Fischen...


zur Schwanflosse: Bakterielle Entzündungen können dazu führen, dass sie angeknabbert oder ausgefranst aussieht,

aber auch hier: Foto bitte

lg und bis morgen
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

grad gesehen, du hast es in der gallerie hochgeladen... hättest es auch hier reinstellen können

das schaut echt nicht gut aus, komplette schleimhaut über den schuppen hinüber...


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sven, 

Antwort per PN


----------

